# 90-92 stanza



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

That guy on two statements on this must not know too much about stanzas our cars little or not at all. Just like the last guy said any car can be made to go fast and I have a stanza for proof. Just with some bolt ons and an upgraded transmission, I'm running 14's easily. How fast are you? Want more info find my car and a host of others on teamnse.com. Look for Norman Brown's car in the archives. 

Norm
200 SE-R, Stanza SE


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

14s! With just bolt ons! Damn.

I went to the site and did some searching, but didn't find your car. Can you post a link to info on it? Maybe I'm being dumb here but I couldn't find it.


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Boosterwitch said:


> *14s! With just bolt ons! Damn.
> 
> I went to the site and did some searching, but didn't find your car. Can you post a link to info on it? Maybe I'm being dumb here but I couldn't find it. *


When you're on Teamnse.com go to car of the month. Last time I looked at it which was a while ago. They had a spot where you could look at other cars of the month. Check it out. Have a good one.


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Nevermind, someone redid the site and took my car and a lot of others off the featured rides archives. You can look on spiralmax.com and look at the part where you can look at other peoples rides. It should still be on there.


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey Norm, long time no see! Steve here... ya know, teamnse Steve. Good to see you've still got the Stanz... I'm rollin a Sentra and a Subaru now...


How's that car running now?


----------

